# Interesting Wood



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I was looking thru some pics today and ran across this.A few years back a friend sent me this bowl blank of what he said was Avocado Root. It was so wet it was dripping and looked kinda like punky Palm. I threw it under the lathe stand on the concrete and forgot about it. I guess nearly 2 years must have went by and I happened upon that blank and had to think a bit to remember what it was. It looked so bad I nearly threw it out but deciced to have a look.I turned this unique 11" bowl from that blank.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

You must have the Midas touch! That is gorgeous!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful bowl the wood is very interesting ! Good work. \
Linda


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I forgot to ask what " finish" did you put on the wood ? Was it a hard wood to turn ? Very nice job. 
Linda


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

If I remember correctly it was kinda soft and the finish was probably a friction polish,thats about all I ever used prior to the Beale Buff System


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice job. Very classy and that wood has charactor. Great job.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Great looking bowl....I like the voids. Are any of the holes from worms?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice work! I'm like Mr. Bill.....are the voids from worms or drying. Very unique patterns either way. One of a kind for sure. gb


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

It is all stress fractures,,,,,,,,as you know the rate of drying is slow and that was a pretty good size blank so at two years it was certainly not dry when I turned it. It is still like that today and it has not noticedbly warped.

dick


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work - that wood does have some character.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

That came out great DL!!

I've got a few small pen & wine stopper sized avacado blanks around here some place, guess I'll have to drag them out and give them a spin. No root but I know there a couple small crotches.

Jeff


----------

